# 09 altima 2.5 cold engine noise



## 5t09cstu (Jan 4, 2011)

This noise sounds like marbles rolling around when engine is cold. It appears to slowly get quieter as car warms up. I just had the oil and filter changed thinking it was that. Of course the dealer said it could not reproduce the noise. Anyone else experience this and how was it resolved.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Take it to the dealer, leave it overnight, take the keys with you, go back in the morning, make the dealer come out there with you for a cold start. That is if you can make it do it every time...otherwise, might be spinning your wheels.


----------



## atimus prime (Feb 8, 2011)

its when the pistons get cold they slap the sides of the wall around them... they are made out of a different metal then the block and shrink more. its very common and shouldnt be to alarming... its normal in a lot of import cars.


----------

